# Sicilian: Cu e surdu, orbu e taci, campa cen'tanni 'mpaci



## Nico2

Hello,

I am trying to make this Sicilian dialect sentence typographically/grammatically correct:

Cu e surdu, orbu e taci, campa cen'tanni 'mpaci.

The translation (which is not important) is: "He who is dear, blind, and silent will live a hundred years in peace." That's what the sentence in Italian is supposed to convey. The Italian does not need to be "proper" but the formatting should be "correct" (including any use of accents).

Is it OK as is, and if not, can anyone help me? Thank you very much!!


----------



## SamantaPreviti

Hi,
the sentence is ok, only a couple of accents to fix, here is the right spelling in sicilian dialect:

Cu e' surdu, orbu e taci, campa cent'anni 'mpaci

or

Cu e' surdu, orbu e taci, campa pi cent'anni 'mpaci

Definitely a Mafia sentence!!


----------



## infinite sadness

Nico2 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am trying to make this Sicilian dialect sentence typographically/grammatically correct:
> 
> Cu e surdu, orbu e taci, campa cen'tanni 'mpaci.
> 
> The translation (which is not important) is: "He who is dear, blind, and silent will live a hundred years in peace." That's what the sentence in Italian is supposed to convey. The Italian does not need to be "proper" but the formatting should be "correct" (including any use of accents).
> 
> Is it OK as is, and if not, can anyone help me? Thank you very much!!


Hello, 
here's how I would write it:

_Cu *è* surdu, orbu e taci, campa *centanni* 'mpaci._

Però tieni presente che non esiste un siciliano standard, ci sono molte varianti localistiche.


----------



## Nico2

This is all very helpful. Thank you very much!


----------



## You little ripper!

Nico2 said:


> The translation (which is not important) is: "He who is dea*f*, blind, and silent will live a hundred years in peace." That's what the sentence in Italian is supposed to convey.


Small typo. Just for the benefit of non-natives. 

This is the version found on Google:

"Cu è surdu, orbu e taci, campa cent'anni 'mpaci"


----------

